# Fire extinguishers as co2?



## hudsonpd (23 Oct 2012)

I know this topic has probably been asked many times.....but can I get this to work for me?

I bought the DD aquarium CO2 system and then swapped to buying the CO2 cylinders from Machine Mart to save money. They are the same sized cylindars just with different lables! I then found a supplier on ebay who did them for just £10.99, about half the price of DD.

But I am upping my bubble rate even more and suspect even this route is quite costly.

Can I fit my DD system/solenoid/regulator etc onto a fire extinguisher? Or have they got a larger valve fitting?

If I can, where do you get them re-filled?

Hoping to save some more money!

Paul


----------



## jack-rythm (23 Oct 2012)

Yes u can. Virtually everyone I know used this method  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (23 Oct 2012)

I'm not sure about getting refills but you can pick them up anywhere. I bought onto on Ebay for 15 quid and it lasted me months and months

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hudsonpd (23 Oct 2012)

Thanks Jackrythm, how large is your tank in litres?


----------



## hudsonpd (23 Oct 2012)

But do the valves fit any regulator? Because they are bigger tanks, I wondered whether the tops would be different sizes?


----------



## jack-rythm (23 Oct 2012)

Well for mine I didn't have to change anything. Regulators all fixed on etc perfect fly. Had running in about 15 mins. My tank was 105l tank Buddy  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tim (23 Oct 2012)

hey mate think the d&d set is for disposable bottles youd need an adaptor to fit a fe


----------



## ddam19 (24 Oct 2012)

I have a JBL reg for disposable bottles and needed to get a adaptor. 

This is the one i used guess it will fit your aswell.

http://www.swelluk.com/aquarium/co2-and ... 80623.html

Adam


----------



## hudsonpd (25 Oct 2012)

Thanks Adam and tim for your comments. I will see if there is a DD adaptor otherwise might just try the JBL one and hope that works the same. I'm sure it will......


----------



## Adam47 (10 May 2016)

hudsonpd said:


> Thanks Adam and tim for your comments. I will see if there is a DD adaptor otherwise might just try the JBL one and hope that works the same. I'm sure it will......



Hi Hudson (I know this is an old thread) but did the JBL adapter work? I'm in the same boat as you and have a DD regulator. DD adapters aren't being sold anymore as far as I'm aware. If anyone else has tried using a JBL adapter on a DD reg please let me know .


----------



## John S (10 May 2016)

The JBL one will not work on the D-D regulator. There is a small hole on the neck of the D-D reg that the JBL adaptor does not cover and the gas will leak out of it. Some people have tried to cover / block the hole but I'm not sure how successful their attempts were.


----------



## Adam47 (10 May 2016)

Just checked the reg and yeah i've seen there's a small hole just on the thread itself? Hmm I wonder if just filling that in with chewed gum would make it seal better.. But I'm curious to know how successful others were in their attempts..


----------

